# How to move existing Langstroth Hives into Top Bar Hives.



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Really, the chop-n-crop method is the only way in cases like this. Ugly, messy, and unpleasant bees. But it can be done. 

I went with a package and will wait for a swarm the next time.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I started two last year from wooden frames on black plastic foundation. I used a utility knife, and cut out the combs and wired them to my top bars, turning 4 frame nucs into 6 bars with comb wired to them. The first four had full combs, the last two were made up of the cut-off triangle scraps. I focused on getting as much brood as I could.

People will go on and on about what a messy way to go that is - and true, it's not ideal. But it can be done, and if that's the situation you're in, you can do it.

In your case, I'd just focus on the brood, and let them build comb from there. 

Adam


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

See also Adam's advice in posts #11 and 29 of this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250142-Moving-nucs-home&highlight=moving+nucs+home

--DeeAnna


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would do a shaken swarm or a package. I would not try top put Langstroth combs in a top bar hive unless the top bar hive was made to Langstroth dimensions so they would fit (widthwise, of course).


----------



## retroman88 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks to all. Sounds difficult,I think I will try to capture any swarms. I was successful in getting 2 secondary swarms off one hive last year although the primary swarm which was huge got away.


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

I have some pics of a cut out in a tbh, you could do it the same way. I put a light frame around the cut out comb and rubber banded it into the top bar.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a KTBH that I stocked earlier this spring with top bars that were drawn out in my L-hives last year. They didn't have any foundation in them so all I had to do was trim a triangle off of the ends - I used the follower as a guide. I put them in the KTBH (they came from multiple lang hives) and gave them a queen and they took off like gangbusters. Pretty much filled a 42" hive already.

I'm starting some comb on top bars for a friend's hive, since they are only about 14" long I screwed them to some 19" top bars so they would hang in the Langstroth hives - those are just about ready to go. Take the screws out, trim them a bit. Nothing to it.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

That's what I say. Some respond to this like it's this huge deal to do. Cut outs are done all the time. It isn't the easiest thing to do - but it sure isn't the hardest. To me, dealing with a package seem like it's just as much trouble. With people talking about losing the queen, absconding, superceded queens, cross-combing, etc. The cut out approach to a few lang frames is not that hard - and means you've got frames with brood AND a dead straight first few combs to get them started with. I had absolutely no problems with cross-combing after going that route. 

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cut outs into frames aren't too bad. Cutouts into top bars with no frame are much more complicated and difficult unless you make frames...


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

True enough. Finding a good way to secure combs to top bars is key. The method I describe in the post (referenced by DeeAnna in post #4 above) using wires through the top bars makes it pretty easy to hold them. It's the simplest, securest and most cost effective way I've found. Also, by running wires through the bars, they don't interrupt bar spacing.

Within a few days, you can't even see where the wires attached them.

Adam


----------

